# nie rozumiem tego bledu moze ktos pomoc?:(

## lukasz_

Witam!

Chciałem zaktualizować pakiety poleceniem "emerge --deep --update --newuse world" i wszystko przebiegało ok ąż do czasu pojawienia się błędu:

```
localhost src # emerge --deep --update --newuse world

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 108) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run RMD160 ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run SHA1 ;-) ...                      [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run SHA256 ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run size ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1631:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 703:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1.ebuild, line 115:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 464:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 554:   Called die

!!! Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

zaznaczam ze szukałem a raczej próbowałem znaleźć odpowiedź na mój problem jednak nie udało mi się dlatego zwracam sie z prośbą o pomoc (jeśli odp jest na forum to przepraszam za kłopot i proszę o linka)

dodatkowo chciałbym prosić o wytłumaczenie mi o co mu chodzi oraz obchodzić się ze mna jak z "zielonym" bo w świecie linuxa jestem raczej poczatkujący.. 

z góry dziękuję

Edit by Poe 

[ code ] [/ code ]! 

----------

## skazi

Nie masz symlinka w /usr/src/linux do jądra którego używasz. Zrób tak:

```
ln -s /usr/src/<nazwa katalogu w którym jest jądro> /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## BeteNoire

Wykonaj: emaint --check world.

A także: ln -s /usr/src/linux-wersja-kernela /usr/src/linux.

Włącz też flagę symlink.

Wytłumaczenie: czytaj to co widzisz na ekranie. System jest mądrzejszy niż Ty i sam podpowiada rozwiązania.

----------

## przemos

 *skazi wrote:*   

> Nie masz symlinka w /usr/src/linux do jądra którego używasz. Zrób tak:
> 
> ```
> ln -s /usr/src/<nazwa katalogu w którym jest jądro> /usr/src/linux
> ```
> ...

 

Albo nie masz zrodel do jadra ktorego aktualnie uzywasz. Podaj polecenia:

```
uname -r
```

oraz

```
ls -la /usr/src
```

----------

## lukasz_

eh nie pomoglo;/ 

polecenie "ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.19 /usr/src/linux" wyswietla ze plik istnieje dodalem ta flage o ktorej ktos pisal i tez nic moze do niewlasciwego pakietu (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers symlink) albo cos zle zrobilem;/ ostrzegalem ze jestem zielony:(

emaint --check world natomiast "'sys-kernel/vanilla-sourcessys-kernel/genkernelsys-apps/coldplugapp-admin/syslog-ngsys-process/vixie-cronnet-misc/dhcpcdsys-boot/grub' is not a valid atom"  :Sad: 

----------

## BeteNoire

symlink to flaga pakietów *-sources.

Z tego emainta wynika, że coś namieszałeś w pliku world. Wykonaj teraz emaint --fix.

----------

## Arfrever

 *lukasz_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 'sys-kernel/vanilla-sourcessys-kernel/genkernelsys-apps/coldplugapp-admin/syslog-ngsys-process/vixie-cronnet-misc/dhcpcdsys-boot/grub' is not a valid atom
> ```
> ...

 

Popraw to na:

```
app-admin/syslog-ng

sys-process/vixie-cron

net-misc/dhcpcd

sys-boot/grub
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Sun Jun 03, 2007 2:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

Arfrever, ale czy emaint --fix by tego nie naprawił? 

Btw, lukasz_, jesli nie zajrzał do man emaint, nie wie pewnie gdzie jest właściwy plik  :Wink: 

----------

## lukasz_

polecenie "emaint --fix" zwraca to:

```
usage: emaint [options] all | world

Currently emaint can only check and fix problems with one's world

file.  Future versions will integrate other portage check-and-fix

tools and provide a single interface to system health checks.

emaint: error: Incorrect number of arguments
```

moge jeszcze psytac co z tym zrobic:

app-admin/syslog-ng 

sys-process/vixie-cron 

net-misc/dhcpcd 

sys-boot/grub

mecze sie nad tym szukam ale cos mi nie wychodzi;/ a do xp nie chce!

 Edit by Poe

prosze uzywać do wklejania błędów, logów itp znaczników [ code ] [/ code ] a nie [ b ] [/ b ] 

----------

## BeteNoire

Miałem oczywiście na myśli emaint --fix world. Czytaj komunikaty, które widzisz.

I używaj [code] zamiast [b]

----------

## Arfrever

NIE wykonuj `emaint --fix world`!

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Arfrever, ale czy emaint --fix by tego nie naprawił?

 

A skądby wiedział, gdzie umieścić końce linii?

 *Quote:*   

> lukasz_, jesli nie zajrzał do man emaint, nie wie pewnie gdzie jest właściwy plik 

 

Podpowiedź: "/var/lib/portage/world"

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Sun Jun 03, 2007 2:20 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## lukasz_

eh dzieki wszystkim ale doszedlem do wniosku ze nie kumam tego co piszecie.. wykonuje polecenia ktore radzicie robie dowiazania ale blad jest nadal taki sam;/ nie bede juz wam zabieral czasu nie wiem jak nie wiem kiedy ale naprawie ten blad;/ dzieki all

----------

## Ishiki

lukasz_, jesteś bardzo zabawnym, młodym człowiekiem.

1. Otwórz plik /var/lib/portage/world (jako root)

2. Znajdź tam taką dłuuugą linię sys-kernel/vanilla-sourcessys-kernel/genkernelsys-apps/coldplugapp-admin/syslog-ngsys-process/vixie-cronnet-misc/dhcpcdsys-boot/grub

usuń ją tak, by nie zostawało puste miejsce między liniami.

Zejdź na koniec pliku, wklej tam:

```
app-admin/syslog-ng

sys-process/vixie-cron

net-misc/dhcpcd

sys-boot/grub
```

3. Wpisz:

```
ls -l /usr/src/
```

oraz:

```
ln -l /usr/src/linux
```

a także:

```
uname -a
```

Dzięki temu dasz nam trochę informacji, dzięki którym dowiemy się o co chodzi w Twoim systemie.

EDIT. Zapomniałem dodać, żebyś po wykonaniu 3 poleceń z punktu 3, wkleił nam to, co Ci wyskoczyło w terminalu.

----------

## lukasz_

bardzo glupio zabrzmi jak powiem ze nie ma tam takiej lini?

```
x11-misc/karamba

net-im/kadu

media-plugins/alsa-plugins

x11-wm/fluxbox

media-gfx/blender

sys-process/htop

net-www/netscape-flash

games-arcade/crack-attack

www-client/links

media-libs/alsa-oss

dev-java/sun-jre-bin

www-client/mozilla-firefox

dev-java/java-gnome

kde-base/kde-i18n

net-print/hpijs

media-video/mplayer

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

media-sound/alsa-utils

net-im/skype

app-office/openoffice-bin

www-client/elinks

sys-power/apcupsd

media-gfx/gimp

gnome-base/gnome

net-fs/samba

sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

app-cdr/k3b

net-misc/openssh

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

kde-base/kde

dev-perl/Net-CUPS

games-puzzle/pathological

www-client/opera

dev-perl/GStreamer

net-print/cups

net-im/ekg

dev-python/PyQt

net-misc/ntp

media-gfx/gimp-print

app-misc/mc
```

uname -a daje: Linux localhost 2.6.16.19 #1 SMP Sat Mar 10 16:12:03 CET 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

co do tego ze jestem smiesznym mlodym czlowieczkiem to nie przecze ale tez bardzo zawzietym czlowieczkiem, lubie jak jest wszystko tip top...

a tak z innej beczki bardzo mam namieszane w systemie? jestem do tego zdolny;/

----------

## Ishiki

lukasz_, napisałem, że jesteś zabawny, a nie śmieszny  :Wink: 

Jeszcze wklej nam wynik wpisania poleceń:

```
ls -la /usr/src/
```

oraz 

```
ls -la /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.19
```

Zastanawiam się dlaczego wkleiłeś tylko kawałek swojego liku world.

----------

## lukasz_

ls -la /usr/src/

```
razem 24

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 maj 31 15:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root 4096 maj  9 10:58 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 sie  3  2006 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   15 mar 10 16:03 linux -> linux-2.6.16.19

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 cze  3 11:06 linux-2.6.16.19

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 mar 21 09:56 linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 maj 31 15:17 linux-2.6.20.6

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 maj 31 14:38 linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8
```

ls -la /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.19

```
razem 20728

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root    4096 cze  3 11:06 .

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root    4096 maj 31 15:16 ..

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 arch

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 block

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   42695 mar 10 16:05 .config

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   42695 mar 10 16:04 .config.old

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 crypto

drwxr-xr-x 34 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 drivers

drwxr-xr-x 37 root root    8192 mar 17 17:30 fs

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 include

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 init

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 ipc

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    6082 mar 10 16:05 .kconfig.d

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 kernel

-rw-r--r--  1 root root      10 mar 10 16:12 .kernelrelease

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 lib

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      14 maj 31 18:33 linux -> /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      31 cze  3 11:06 ~linux-2.6.16.19 -> /usr/src/linux/~linux-2.6.16.19

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      24 maj 31 18:41 linux-2.6.16.19 -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.19

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 mm

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  199297 mar 10 16:27 Module.symvers

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 net

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 scripts

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 security

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root    4096 mar 17 17:30 sound

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1019844 mar 10 16:12 System.map

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  230937 mar 10 16:12 .tmp_kallsyms1.o

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     391 mar 10 16:12 ..tmp_kallsyms1.o.cmd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1152103 mar 10 16:12 .tmp_kallsyms1.S

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  230937 mar 10 16:12 .tmp_kallsyms2.o

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     391 mar 10 16:12 ..tmp_kallsyms2.o.cmd

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1152103 mar 10 16:12 .tmp_kallsyms2.S

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1019844 mar 10 16:12 .tmp_System.map

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   20480 mar 10 16:27 .tmp_versions

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 7555302 mar 10 16:12 .tmp_vmlinux1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     636 mar 10 16:12 ..tmp_vmlinux1.cmd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 7784719 mar 10 16:12 .tmp_vmlinux2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     652 mar 10 16:12 ..tmp_vmlinux2.cmd

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 mar 17 17:29 usr

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       2 mar 10 16:12 .version

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 7784719 mar 10 16:12 vmlinux

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     640 mar 10 16:12 .vmlinux.cmd
```

eh  :Sad: 

to nie byl tylko fragment to moj caly plik world dlatego sie zdziwilem bo nie bylo zadnej dlugiej linijki  :Neutral: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Hm, coś mały ten world ...  odpal

```
regeneworld
```

Jak wyskoczy, że nie ma takiego polecienia : 

```
emerge portage-utils
```

i wtedy regeneworld powinno być ...

A dalej : przegraj sobie gdzieś plik .config z obecnego kernela, potem : 

```
emerge -C gentoo-sources vanilla-sources
```

dodaj do /etc/make.conf we flagach USE symlink, potem

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

wrzuć .config do /usr/src/linux

[code]cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig (tu sobie przejrzyj jeszcze raz konfiguracje kernela)

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo[code]

Potem edytuj /boot/grub/menu.lst, żeby odpalał się z tego kernela ...

(zakładam, że jeżeli zainstalowałeś gentoo - nie powinno sprawiać Ci to większego problemu, ew jak czegoś nie wiesz - pytaj tutaj  :Smile:  )[/code]

----------

## lukasz_

eee czy ja wygladam na takiego co by sam zainstalowal gentoo?  :Very Happy:  polecenie 

```
regeneworld
```

nie dziala pomimo 

```
emerge portage-utils
```

dobra wiecie co.. zrobimy tak: jutro wyciągnę kumpla i pokaze mu te odp może on mi to zrobi bo znając mnie skopie coś jeszcze bardziej.. raczej juz mam odp tu podana ale albo jej nie widze albo cos zle robie  :Sad:  tak ciezko troche z xp na linuxa;/

[code]make menuconfig (tu sobie przejrzyj jeszcze raz konfiguracje kernela) 

make && make modules_install 

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo[code] 

Potem edytuj /boot/grub/menu.lst, żeby odpalał się z tego kernela ...[/code]

tego nie kumam reszte zrobilem

jeszcze jedno i386? mam athlona 64 nie powinno byc cos z 64? tzn to polecenie zwraca [code]make && make modules_install 

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo[/code] ja tam sie nie znam tylko tak pytam

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik polecenia:

```
cat /var/lib/portage/world
```

 *lukasz_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

Zastąp to polecenie przez:

```
make install
```

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> A dalej : przegraj sobie gdzieś plik .config z obecnego kernela, potem : 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C gentoo-sources vanilla-sources
> ```
> ...

 

W takich wypadkach dobrze jest przed `make menuconfig` wykonać:

```
make oldconfig
```

Będzie można ustawić wartości opcji nowo dostępnych w tej wersji Linuxu.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Poe

ja powiem jedno małe zdanie od siebie... Będziesz wyciągać kumpla, ktory bardziej sie zna codziennie, co tydzień czy co pare dni, bo coś Ci się skopsalo z Gentoo i nie wiesz co dalej zrobić?.......

----------

## lukasz_

oj nie chwila chwila... sam sobie radze z problemami mam neta dosc dlugo z poczatku owszem ciagle cos sie jemu pytalem a w odp dostawalem www.google.pl tak sie oto nauczylem szukac ten blad mnie przerasta i mam przeczucie ze za chwile mnie tu skatujecie  :Sad:  nie moja wina ze nie potrafie sobie poradzic z tym bledem;/ ale nie jestem taki zeby ktos cos za mnie robil!;/ napisze za chwil pare bo musze wyjsc wiec do uslyszenia tym ktorzy jeszcze maja cierpliwosc do mnie

----------

## lukasz_

wiec tak

make menuconfig i make menuconfig zwracja "brak regól do wykonania obiektu menuconfig i oldconfig. Stop"

cat /var/lib/portage/world natomiast

```
x11-misc/karamba

net-im/kadu

media-sound/alsa-utils

dev-perl/GStreamer

media-gfx/blender

sys-process/htop

net-www/netscape-flash

games-arcade/crack-attack

app-emulation/wine

app-portage/portage-utils

www-client/links

media-libs/alsa-oss

dev-java/sun-jre-bin

dev-java/java-gnome

kde-base/kde-i18n

net-print/hpijs

media-video/mplayer

dev-python/PyQt

media-plugins/alsa-plugins

net-im/skype

app-office/openoffice-bin

www-client/elinks

sys-power/apcupsd

media-gfx/gimp

gnome-base/gnome

net-fs/samba

www-client/mozilla-firefox

app-cdr/k3b

net-misc/openssh

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

kde-base/kde

dev-perl/Net-CUPS

games-puzzle/pathological

www-client/opera

x11-wm/fluxbox

net-print/cups

net-im/ekg

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

net-misc/ntp

media-gfx/gimp-print
```

pojawil sie natomiast nowy blad jak chcialem puscic emerge --deep --world:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 108) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8776-pkg2.run ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

2.

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

6.

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

20

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

-gentoo-r8

/usr/portage/eclass/linux-info.eclass: line 196: [: too many arguments

 * These sources have not yet been prepared.

 * We cannot build against an unprepared tree.

 * To resolve this, please type the following:

 * 

 * # cd /usr/src/linux

 * # make oldconfig

 * # make modules_prepare

 * 

 * Then please try merging this module again.

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1631:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 703:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1.ebuild, line 115:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 465:   Called check_kernel_built

  linux-info.eclass, line 368:   Called die

!!! Kernel sources need compiling first

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

;/ :Sad: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Kompilowałeś kiedyś kernela ? :> Jeżeli nie - najwyższy czas się nauczyć  :Smile:  Nie jest wcale takie straszne - wystarczy pamiętać, co się ma w kompie. No i wkompilować obsługę odpowiednich systemów plików  :Smile: 

----------

## lukasz_

aaaaaaa! nie  :Sad:  ale chyba sie bedzie naprawde trzeba nauczyc:( skoro to jedyne wyjscie<mysli> dzieki wszystkim  :Smile:  tak zrobie skompiluje kernela!  :Razz: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *lukasz_ wrote:*   

> cat /var/lib/portage/world natomiast
> 
> ```
> x11-misc/karamba
> 
> ...

 

A więc wykonałeś `emaint --fix world`. Usunęło to linie:

```
app-admin/syslog-ng

net-misc/dhcpcd

sys-boot/grub

sys-process/vixie-cron
```

Dodaj te linie do tego pliku, wykonując (w jednej linii):

```
echo -e "\napp-admin/syslog-ng\nnet-misc/dhcpcd\nsys-boot/grub\nsys-process/vixie-cron" >> /var/lib/portage/world
```

 *lukasz_ wrote:*   

> chyba sie bedzie naprawde trzeba nauczyc

 

Możesz poczytać przykładowo to.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

